
Teaching Machines to Understand Us (2015) - r_singh
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/540001/teaching-machines-to-understand-us/
======
r_singh
Being a Machine Learning noob, this article leaves me fantasizing about a
future that would make my life a lot more exciting.

Based on this article, I would love to invest my time getting skilled at deep
learning.

I would love to know what people with more experience with Machine Learning
think about what Yann Lecun is trying to achieve?

Thanks!

